# custom screensavers?



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone make custom screensavers?   Looking for one with my name and background a mermaid.  

Does anyone also modify photos to screensavers?  I have many photos I would like converted.  

thanks!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

For your photos, this site might work:
http://www.online-image-editor.com/index.cfm

I used to change mine for my K2 using cut, grayscale, and change size (600x800)

I'd be willing to give the other a shot. No hard feelings if someone else can do it better. Post the mermaid pic, and your name (or PM the name if you don't want it public. Describe how you imagine the end product. 

Edit: I just noticed a text feature on the website. You may be able to make what you want yourself, and keep your name completely private ...if that's an issue.

EditEdit: there are a couple of screensaver threads where you might find some already made screensavers that you'd like.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, I've been through that thread.  there was a name one that I can refer to for script look for name.  I don't mind my name being here as I just want my first name.  

I will find mermaid one and show you.  thx!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know what kind of mermaid you are looking for, so I found a few and made 'em up. 600X800.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

wow, thanks!  These will work great with the skin I ordered from decalgirl


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't mind assisting you with customizing a screensaver either. Pick one of BT's mermaids above or post a link to one on the web you particularly like, leave your name, and I'll work on it in the next few days. Also, which decalgirl did you order?

I don't mind converting your photos for you either, do you have them posted online somewhere? Flickr or Photobucket?


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

911jason said:


> I don't mind assisting you with customizing a screensaver either. Pick one of BT's mermaids above or post a link to one on the web you particularly like, leave your name, and I'll work on it in the next few days. Also, which decalgirl did you order?
> 
> I don't mind converting your photos for you either, do you have them posted online somewhere? Flickr or Photobucket?


not sure why my post didn't show up.

Was saying I will go through mermaids and see which I would like name on. The decal I ordered is called Mystic Mermaid. I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Some more mermaids for you. Enjoy!


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks!  though only about 8 of my screensavers actually show up?  Is this normal?  Is there a limit that will actually shop up as a screensaver?


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

I restarted it and it seems to have fixed the problem.  But many of the pictures just don't show well, because the background shows through them too much.  

the best ones are these two, 88 and 90.  

they have lighter backgrounds etc.  Would love to find more like these.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm... that doesn't sound right. I'm pretty picky and I can barely see anything showing through except in a few very dark images. Have you done the sunfade test? I wonder if there is anything connected between your problem and the sunfade issue?


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

No havn't done the sunfade test yet.  How long do I sit with the sun hitting the screen?


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry I disappeared, I often do that, however not when I've offered help. I was down with a migraine. eeech. I see, though, that you've gotten help and I'm glad that I didn't leave you hanging 

I'd love to see a picture of your kindle with the finished skin and wallpaper, pls.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

fishcube said:


> No havn't done the sunfade test yet. How long do I sit with the sun hitting the screen?


I don't think there is any certain amount of time, you just need to be in direct sunlight and flip the page a few times...


----------

